# MD/DE Fishing Reports



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

With all this beautiful weather this weekend I know everyone had to wet their fishing lines somewhere.  

Post em' here!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Go ahead SandCrab--start us off. Where did you go and what did you catch?


----------



## Hunts_man (Mar 6, 2003)

Well, didn't get any fishing in but I got the ole rods outta storage and re-lined in preparation for the upcoming run. Any good spost to check out around the DC/MD area?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Spent the weekend getting ready for the upcoming season (straightening up the lure boxes, tackle boxes, coolers, removed all the old line from a dozen reels, etc.). Got the ultalight reel ready for those pesky white perch that are just starting to make their way up the bay. 

When the new conventional reel (Diawa Grand Z for my OM heaver) gets here next week, I'll be off and running.  

Anyone going to be fishing Conowingo Dam or the Flats for the early striper catch-and-release season that starts March 15th?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I'll be fishing the flats, but not openning weekend. Too many boats, plus my rig is still in the shop. I will be out there the second weekend though.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

A bunch of us - 82 to be exact - from the TidalFish forum met in Virginia Beach for our annual Headboat Ho-Down Tog Fest. This is always a weekend event with Friday night as Smackdown - everyone meets for drinks, dinner, bragging, and more drinks. The Virginia boards sponsor the event to benefit the "Wish A Fish" foundation which takes physically challenged children bay fishing aboard members boats and has a big dinner and awards ceremony afterwards. This year the HeadBoat Ho-Down raised over $1000.00. 

Oh well back to the fishing part. Between 82 seasoned anglers (many of them charter boat captains) on two headboats, fishing the wrecks 23 miles out we managed to catch a grand total of 4 fish - one 5lb tog, one 17" flounder, and two small spiney dogfish. I drove over 550 miles and spent a little over $300.00 for one of the finest boat rides I've ever been on. I'm still trying to figure if I got a bite or not. Am I going next year? You bet I am.

Catman.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

good for you catman. i just hope the kids catch a few more than you guys did.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

still no action here in de. hopefully this weekend might bring on some shad or herring. when the water levels off at around 44 deg. maybe some rock on bloodworms. mid to late april should bring on the trout and flounder.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

still no action here in de. hopefully this weekend might bring on some shad or herring. when the water levels off at around 44 deg. maybe some rock on bloodworms. mid to late april should bring on the trout and flounder.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Just donate the $300 directly and the kids will be better off. If 83 people donated what they spent to go fishing, think of how much $ you would have raised.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HuskyMd...I think you missed the point.  

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Intended to fish AI and IRI this morning but could not get accross the Bay Bridge. There was two accidents and one fire on the bridge this morning and traffic was blocked up for several miles.  I got off on the side road and headed for SPSP. 

Caught two schoolie stipers (one 18" and one 20"). The fish preferred the clam snouts over the bloodworms.

Also got to check out my new Daiwa conventional reel on my heaver. Using a 6 oz sinker, this reel has more than *doubled* my casting distance. AI watch out now! 

Stopeed to check out the action on the 450 bridge - bridge was swarmed but I didn't see any fish coming over the rail but did hear that white perch are in the Severn River. Time to break out the ultalight rod and shad darts!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

On Saturday in the AM I tried the old 450 bridge for Stripers and White Perch on lures,but didn't even get a bite.Then I went to Anglers and got some bullminows and tried for Crappie at Allens Pond.I didn't catch nothing on minnows   ,but later in the afternoon they bit on very small tandem rigged FinS jigs uder a bobber.Fishing was too slow,but it was nice to get out  .Maybe I'll try the Perch/Striper thing in about 1-2 weeks,and I defantly use some bloodworms.I think the water too cold,but it is warming up.I think they probily hooked some perch out in the deeper water 50yards or more off the bridge on bloodworms.Not too shabby


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

With this beautiful weather we had this weekend, *someone* had to go fishing!

Come on - Post it up guys/gals!


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i put it elsewhere on this site. IRI and cape henlopen are as of no. there is no bait. some white perch are starting to get caught, but don't get caught with undersized fish.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Fletcher Boat house report is as follow:
http://www.fletchersboathouse.com/report.htm 

-John


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings John!

Looks like cold water is the story no matter where you go: freshwater, bay fishing, or the ocean. The water is still too cold for the so-called winter flounder!

Rivers will probably be high and cold for a while (with warmer temps, the snow pack melts upstream.) March was great last year -- this year, it may be a bust! Hoping things are back to normal by April....


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Heard they are starting to catch fish at IRI now that the water is starting to warm up.

A 31" striper (on Green Crab) and a 19.5" flounder. Additionally, there was a 25" striper caught as well.

A total of 4 stripers and one flounder in the last 3 days at IRI.


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

Fished Metapeake pier after work on Mar 24th from 8 to 12. There were about 10 people at pier including my group. Caught several small rocks and some fat perches on blood worm. Caught and release nice fat 22 inch rock as I was getting ready to leave. Overall, slow but steady bite throughout the night.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Fished Matapeake this morning 4-9 AM. Two stripers, one 30" and one 28". The larger fish slammed my bait and my conventional reel clicker went wild! Both fish caught before 5 AM when it was still dark. Preferred spot was the left corner of the pier. 

Also had lots of bites from white perch but did not hook them due to the large striper circle hooks (6/0)I was using. 

*Save your money!  Both fish were caught on clam snouts.* 

Left when the wind started to howl. Three other anglers were fishing catching nice sized white perch on high/low rigs, small hooks, and bloodworms.

No rain.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I should have gone fishing at mid night instead of watching the Terps. I also missed the opportunity to meet you, Sandcrab. Maybe next time.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

In my book - fishing comes first. 

Did anyone else fish this weekend?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Went to Marshal Hall from 10:00-5:30 Pm and caught 21 white perch and 1 catfish. Released around 15 smallies and 1 15" striper. The perch were decent size.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Input from Bills shop

"Striper action is really on the rise and fish are showing up everywhere. Henry Barlow caught 2 stripers, 26 and 30 inches on white bucktails and white worms in Indian River Inlet. Dave hossed in a nice 37 1/2 inch 19 lb rock at the Coast Guard Station on a bucktail and yellow worm. Nathan Tanner, Mickey Payne, and Timmy Barnett took advantage of the last days of the open season on the Nanticoke and limited out on nice stripers including a 21.57 pounder for Mickey, a 23.04 lb for Timmy, and a chunky 25.65 pounder for Nathan."


----------

